# Orchid and her OOth!



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

My first Orchid Ooth! whopeeeepeee! It is not a good pic, but it is the first ooth from this female. Cannot wait for it to hatch, counting the seconds, minutes, hours, hour and a half,,,,..... :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is awesome. How hard is it to breed these?


----------



## mrblue (Jun 30, 2008)

hooray! hopefully they wont be so rare in the US soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

Well this is the 6th female and the only ooth! I had three before and none of them worked. Two died from heat stroke! and the other was egg bound. This set of three, one died after eating 4 males, and the last two I have gotten this one to mate, and the other, as far as I can tell not yet, I am going to try her again this week, but I have just one male left so it will either work or it won't. Time will tell.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 30, 2008)

Yay! Glad you got something! It's probably worth $500 right now.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations Rebecca!!! Please PM me when you got babies for sale.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 1, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Yay! Glad you got something! It's probably worth $500 right now.


lol.yer its mad how this hobbie 1 min you can sale nympths next min no one wants them..i just hope i can breed them


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Well done!

How long did it take between mating and laying?


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 1, 2008)

you seem to be one of our remaining hopes...keep good care of the ooth!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 1, 2008)

exiting....


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 1, 2008)

Great job! Maybe I can find some room in my bug room (aka tiny bed room lol) for some orchids.  (But it wont be easy  )


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2008)

almost 3 good weeks, I was starting to worry that she was holding out for a lounge chair and a pool! :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 3, 2008)

They already hatched right? Since you have some for sale now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 3, 2008)

No, this is another set!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

That would be a REALY good pic if the camrea was a bit better, lol!


----------

